# What's my type? Come on in and tell me what you see.



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Permeate said:


> If you're considering ESFP, why not ISFP?
> 
> I don't think you're an ISTJ/Si at all... I've listened to that voice recording on the Musings thread. :tongue:


I can certainly consider ISFP. I did for a time think it was a possibility, I mean outside testing and stuff. Their energy reads as softer than I relate to personally, but functions are what count so that's what I really care about.


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

cursive said:


> I can certainly consider ISFP. I did for a time think it was a possibility, I mean outside testing and stuff. Their energy reads as softer than I relate to personally, but functions are what count so that's what I really care about.


I suggest you stick to the irrational types, particularly the Se dominant types ESTP and ESFP (ISFP is a judging/rational type). The problem that has taken place is that social extroversion/introversion is not the same as Jungian extroversion/introversion. Jungian extroversion/introversion (with irrational types) simply tells you what your primary way of perceiving the world is and whether or not you perceive the world internally (Si, Ni) or externally (Se, Ne). It just so happens that external perceiving types _tend_ to be more socially extroverted while internal perceiving types _tend_ to be more socially introverted.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm guessing ISTP. You're introverted because hanging out with people for a prolonged time drains you. I'm an ESTP, and although social extroversion may not mean much, Se has some impact with social introversion/extroversion as I'm quite energized by interacting with people I've never interacted with before and may wander from people to people, from friends to friends, depending on who's interesting at the time. At the very least I'm not drained by constant presence of people; I have people in my room all the time and I'm perfectly fine. Plus Ti seems to be your dominant function; the fact that you think too much and are being too cautious, as well as the tendency to take CALCULATED risks indicate Ti-dom. While ESTPs can overthink things from time to time, more often than not they tend to jump the gun and not think things through enough; they use their Ti to improvise as they go along. The fact that you cry when you're stressed may indicate that you have inferior Fe as well.

So all-in-all, Ti-dom + inferior Fe = ISTP (it also technically could mean INTP, but you're more of a sensor anyway.)


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> Plus Ti seems to be your dominant function; the fact that you think too much and are being too cautious, as well as the tendency to take CALCULATED risks indicate Ti-dom.


Calculated risks aren't limited to Ti, though Ti types do use them a good deal. Fi types also calculate the risks, but, unlike Ti, it is based on what will maximize pleasure, happiness, and comfort for oneself. Ti focuses more on what is the most logical course of action based not on personal comfort or pleasure but what seems correct to one's own rational thinking (which, in some overlapping cases, could be to maximize personal comfort but it would be a secondary option to a more logical way of doing something). OP still shows too much command with her feeling function, so I still doubt feeling being in the inferior slot. Intuition is most likely in the inferior slot because it is somewhat untrustworthy and perplexing to OP. 

The Question does lie to @cursive though. Do you calculate risks based on what will make you happy or safe, or do you calculate risks based on what makes the most logical sense?


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Alea_iacta_est said:


> Calculated risks aren't limited to Ti, though Ti types do use them a good deal. Fi types also calculate the risks, but, unlike Ti, it is based on what will maximize pleasure, happiness, and comfort for oneself. Ti focuses more on what is the most logical course of action based not on personal comfort or pleasure but what seems correct to one's own rational thinking (which, in some overlapping cases, could be to maximize personal comfort but it would be a secondary option to a more logical way of doing something). OP still shows too much command with her feeling function, so I still doubt feeling being in the inferior slot. Intuition is most likely in the inferior slot because it is somewhat untrustworthy and perplexing to OP.
> 
> The Question does lie to @_cursive_ though. Do you calculate risks based on what will make you happy or safe, or do you calculate risks based on what makes the most logical sense?


It depends on the situation. For example, I wanted to rent a place in an area where I knew I would be happier, happier every day and in every way. I still thought it made better sense to move back to an area I was miserable because it was cheaper. But I eventually saw cheaper was not a sound judgment, because when I'm unhappy, my body starts to become ill. My thoughts start eating away at my entire being. So it would be completely idiotic to move back there. (But it still feels illogical, which bugs me a bit.) to be perfectly honest it annoys me that I became sick because I was unhappy there before, I can't believe my feelings can harm my body and make themselves a burden, etc. 

On my day to day life, however, feelings have no place in decision making. I meet the world with my mind, I am happier and more effective when I do so, and I don't waste any energy in that way. So for example, my customer is having a meltdown. I rarely ever engage, no matter how emotional they become, preferring to stick to facts and solve the problem. I inevitably feel effective, and quite happy with the result too, because being professional and never losing control is just... Energizing. 

I hope this answer makes sense outside my head.


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

cursive said:


> It depends on the situation. For example, I wanted to rent a place in an area where I knew I would be happier, happier every day and in every way. I still thought it made better sense to move back to an area I was miserable because it was cheaper. But I eventually saw cheaper was not a sound judgment, because when I'm unhappy, my body starts to become ill. My thoughts start eating away at my entire being. So it would be completely idiotic to move back there. (But it still feels illogical, which bugs me a bit.)
> 
> On my day to day life, however, feelings have no place in decision making. I meet the world work my mind, I am happier and more effective when I do so, and I don't waste any energy in that way. So for example, my customer is having a meltdown. I rarely ever engage, no matter how emotional they become, preferring to stick to facts and solve the problem. I inevitably feel effective, and quite happy with the result too, because being professional and never losing control is just... Energizing.
> 
> I hope this answer makes sense outside my head.


The first paragraph suggests clear Fi with a bit of Ti used (logical cost and efficiency that makes sense to you) but canceled out by Fi (but I decided against this because I). This suggests that Fi > Ti in the first paragraph at least, meaning that Ti could be shadowed and undervalued 

The second paragraph suggests more Te than Ti, but I'm not entirely sure. What did you mean by "I meet the world work my mind" did you mean "I meet the world, work my mind, I am more..."


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Alea_iacta_est said:


> The first paragraph suggests clear Fi with a bit of Ti used (logical cost and efficiency that makes sense to you) but canceled out by Fi (but I decided against this because I). This suggests that Fi > Ti in the first paragraph at least, meaning that Ti could be shadowed and undervalued
> 
> The second paragraph suggests more Te than Ti, but I'm not entirely sure. What did you mean by "I meet the world work my mind" did you mean "I meet the world, work my mind, I am more..."


Typo, I meet the world with my mind. Added a bit more too in an attempt to clarify.


----------



## Hiemal (Jan 5, 2014)

cursive said:


> Typo, I meet the world with my mind. Added a bit more too in an attempt to clarify.


Then that is definitely Te oriented. 

We know that three of your functions will be Fi, Te, and Ni.

I'm about 95% confident that you are an ESFP. The reason why you experience Si might be because it is the opposing personality (Dom. Shadow Process) and shows itself when you are under stress or pressure. Maybe when you very stressed out you feel a longing to the familiar, a place/feeling/or state of mind that you are used to.

In the ESFP, Se and Si will usually be around the same strength as each other (part of a theory that suggests that you develop both the external and internal function together when you develop Feeling, Thinking, iNtuition, or Sensing), but Si will be undervalued, meaning that you don't like using it and that you find it boring and insipid, yet you use it under stress.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

If your day-to-day life revolves around logic, then it's more likely that you're a thinker. Not sure if Te or Ti, but I'm leaning towards Ti.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

My day to day life exists as me living in my head, which I call "command central." 

I am a thinker, always have been. As a child I often couldn't sleep because of the constant internal chatter. Te or Ti, I don't know. I like practical knowledge (ie, I can use it "in the field" the field being life or with people), do good thinking while walking, have a specific few topics of interest I want to know a lot about, for example I am growing to love MBTI and I see this conversation as a chance for me to put information into action, to see how others interpret what they are seeing. Most of the time I simply research for my own interest, think for my own pleasure, or to solve my quotidian problems. Occasionally it's quite hard for me to put these thoughts into words, articulated, however the challenge is lessened by writing. Sometimes the thinking happens while I'm "doing," in a spontaneous unified way so it's not easy to articulate "I did this, then I thought this, then I wondered that" I'm like, it happened seamlessly. I can instantly see why I shouldn't do something in a particular way, my ISTJ often does things in a way that seems wasteful, too many steps. I instantly zero in on the most expedient way to do things, it happens so quickly and I can get annoyed when asked to "explain" but when I do, those around me are usually like "oh yeah." 

When faced with an emotional problem, I consult my head first. I resent and feel annoyed at having the burden of feelings. I can handle other people's feelings much better than my own, it bothered me historically that I had to have such pedestrian things as preferences or feelings. I have made an uneasy truce with the fact that emotions are going to be part of my life, whether I like it or not. I will like some people and dislike others, I will love some with an abandon that frightens and annoys me, making me feel vulnerable and exposed. I used to frequently mistake biological cues for emotions, it took me a long time to realize tired did not mean sad. So now I take a nap and eat something and decide if a feeling is a feeling.

I love enneagram and MBTI, part of learning just interests me, it's a whole new way of seeing the world. I can come up with my own observations of behavior, and I can see what people are doing. But I love, absolutely adore, learning new ways to explain what I'm seeing. I see this as the best way I can "meet the world" outside myself, so I can understand my fellows, help them understand and see themselves. But first and foremost I started because the world of people just didn't make any sense to me, and then it turned out happily that I like understanding how people think, feel, and do as they do. But this also includes me, as I am "people" too.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

cursive said:


> My day to day life exists as me living in my head, which I call "command central."
> 
> I am a thinker, always have been. As a child I often couldn't sleep because of the constant internal chatter. Te or Ti, I don't know. I like practical knowledge (ie, I can use it "in the field" the field being life or with people), do good thinking while walking, have a specific few topics of interest I want to know a lot about, for example I am growing to love MBTI and I see this conversation as a chance for me to put information into action, to see how others interpret what they are seeing. Most of the time I simply research for my own interest, think for my own pleasure, or to solve my quotidian problems. Occasionally it's quite hard for me to put these thoughts into words, articulated, however the challenge is lessened by writing. Sometimes the thinking happens while I'm "doing," in a spontaneous unified way so it's not easy to articulate "I did this, then I thought this, then I wondered that" I'm like, it happened seamlessly. I can instantly see why I shouldn't do something in a particular way, my ISTJ often does things in a way that seems wasteful, too many steps. I instantly zero in on the most expedient way to do things, it happens so quickly and I can get annoyed when asked to "explain" but when I do, those around me are usually like "oh yeah."
> 
> ...


I pretty much identify with all of this. Lol.

Btw - not to start an ISTP bandwagon, but I'm starting my own thread. :tongue: We probably have similar types (be it ISTP or not), and I'm still unsure about mine.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

cursive said:


> It depends on the situation. For example, I wanted to rent a place in an area where I knew I would be happier, happier every day and in every way. I still thought it made better sense to move back to an area I was miserable because it was cheaper. But I eventually saw cheaper was not a sound judgment, because when I'm unhappy, my body starts to become ill. My thoughts start eating away at my entire being. So it would be completely idiotic to move back there. (But it still feels illogical, which bugs me a bit.) to be perfectly honest it annoys me that I became sick because I was unhappy there before, I can't believe my feelings can harm my body and make themselves a burden, etc.
> 
> On my day to day life, however, feelings have no place in decision making. I meet the world with my mind, I am happier and more effective when I do so, and I don't waste any energy in that way. So for example, my customer is having a meltdown. I rarely ever engage, no matter how emotional they become, preferring to stick to facts and solve the problem. I inevitably feel effective, and quite happy with the result too, because being professional and never losing control is just... Energizing.
> 
> I hope this answer makes sense outside my head.


It is natural for anyone that has to make a decision, to consider different options. The fact that your final decision was based on how you feel, sounds like Fi to me. 

At work, you have your "professional mask" on, and you rely on Te to make decisions. I would think it feels good because you are engaging in your other functions and you get to sort of "play another role" . You are the performer after all 

My sister is ESFP and now I'm sure because of this thread. She doesn't like being around people either, that's what was confusing to me, but when she talks to me or my other sister, she's very "colorful" (like you). 

I've known quite a few extroverts that don't necessarily have to be around people, and they like one-one-one conversations over groups. There are a lot of stereotypes around here, and I've fallen victim to quite a few before. 


Here are a few questions for you: 

When you're with a group of people, do you prefer to get in debates with others or do you prefer listening/talking about people's/your stories? 

You said you like being in nature. Do you prefer being alone or with another person when you're going on walks or in nature?

Do you talk to yourself out loud? (lol my sister does this). 

What subjects interest you in a conversation? Do you enjoy talking about people or do you prefer talking about other things?Be as specific as you can.

What annoys you about people? What type of conversations tend to bore you? 


That's all I got so far. I'm like... 99% sure you're ESFP but let's see your answers.

You're way too "colorful" in your speech to be an ISFP IMO.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

cursive said:


> I can instantly see why I shouldn't do something in a particular way, my ISTJ often does things in a way that seems wasteful, too many steps. I instantly zero in on the most expedient way to do things, it happens so quickly and I can get annoyed when asked to "explain" but when I do, those around me are usually like "oh yeah."


My ESFP sister is very efficient when it comes to her work. She cannot stand people that do things "the long way" as she puts it. I think Te can be very strong in a work environment for an ESFP. She tries telling her boss that there is a better, easier way to do things and she gets very annoyed that he does not want to listen to her. Her boss thinks that she's just a control freak and HAS to do things her way all the time. 

I worked with her once, and I noticed she will just do things her own way even though the boss told her how he wants things done. 
"It just doesn't make sense to do it that way!" so she'll do it her own way. She has gotten in trouble a few times but if she's good at something is getting herself out of trouble. People love her, so she gets away with a lot. 

I'm the opposite of that, if my boss wants something done, I'm doing it his way. I might think his way is stupid but it's none of my business, I can do things my way when I'm the boss. lol


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Permeate said:


> I pretty much identify with all of this. Lol.
> 
> Btw - not to start an ISTP bandwagon, but I'm starting my own thread. :tongue: We probably have similar types (be it ISTP or not), and I'm still unsure about mine.


You're not ISTP.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

cursive said:


> I've been here for awhile, and I consider it part of the learning process to try and analyze these things. I'd enjoy seeing how others interpret what I say, because I may not be seeing things accurately, and I'm open to outside ideas in order to find the truth. Your insight will be appreciated and help me to strive toward accuracy.
> 
> 4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?[/B]
> Oh my god, dude, shut up. I am thinking. You know I hate when people interrupt me when I'm working. Please write this down and tell it to me later, I'll talk to you then.
> ...


*

Could well be inferior Te.

So maybe this wasn't the easiest "what's my type" ever but I think you are ISFP. ESFP second. ISTP third.*


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> You're not ISTP.


Neither are you. :tongue:


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Permeate said:


> Neither are you. :tongue:


Yes I am 

We should start a thread in the ISTP forum to see which one of us is ISTP, because there is not enough space for both of us in the same forum.lol


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> Yes I am
> 
> We should start a thread in the ISTP forum to see which one of us is ISTP, because there is not enough space for both of us in the same forum.lol


I'm voting for NFJ. Also, read my thread and tell me what type I am!


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

cursive said:


> If you don't mind, can you point out the part that indicates Te? Was it the map thing? I want to recognize this function if you please.
> Si I use, but not with the reliability and mastery of my ISTJ spouse. By comparison I would say my sensing is broad and his is specific, and my thinking is deeper and his more broad. So in that sense we seem like opposites. I never thought of it like that. *internal thought dance*


No problem.

Se: You just want to _go_ to the beach, actions > words, taking action energizes you, confrontational when Fi is violated (points to E > I) excited to wear and buy pretty clothes 
Fi: Value for human life, value and respect for your mother, when frustrated resorted to Te, dislike to be micromanaged
Te: Your "work mode" is very efficient, Te aligned with focused Fi can appear as a little harsh, appreciate feedback
Ni: misled gut feelings

After doing this, you're a pretty clear ESFP to me.



Permeate said:


> I'm voting for NFJ. Also, read my thread and tell me what type I am!


Erm. How? I don't see any NFJ.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

Raawx said:


> No problem.
> 
> Se: You just want to _go_ to the beach, actions > words, taking action energizes you, confrontational when Fi is violated (points to E > I) excited to wear and buy pretty clothes
> Fi: Value for human life, value and respect for your mother, when frustrated resorted to Te, dislike to be micromanaged
> ...


Not Cursive. I'd say Cursive could be an ESFP, yes.


----------

